# 622 Support Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter?



## airman_79 (Jul 17, 2007)

Does the 622 support a wireless USB 2.0 adapter? I have a wireless router and eventually want to connect an external network hard drive to talk between desktop, ViP622, and PS3. I just wanted to know if the 622 supports this or if I have to use a good ol' ethernet cable. Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

For about the 1000'th time, it does not. You have to use a wire connection but you can use an Ethernet bridge to convert it to wireless. The search function should find plenty of discussion of this topic.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes search can be your friend. Here is a link I found using Wireless and USB as keywords.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95412&highlight=Wireless+USB


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not only all of the above... but I have heard of no plans for Dish to support networking through anything but the Ethernet port... and there is nothing that indicates you will ever be able to share the USB external drive used on a Dish receiver with any other device. So it is a resounding no on several levels.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, actually the 622/722 has an internal Home Plug device that can be used instead of the Ethernet port. Just get another Home Plug device and plug it into your router. This, however, only works if your receiver is plugged directly into a wall outlet or a power strip with a Home Plug connection. If you are using a normal power strip or something like a UPS, it can not communicate over the house power lines. It's almost like wireless.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

Linksys does make a wireless device to connect to your wireless lan that is supposed to be transparent to the attached device.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention HomePlug... that is supported obviously. The main point is that no USB-networking has been even rumored at this point.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From the August Tech Forum:Internet connection [for the 222] should be ready by the end of the year. Will then look at using a USB-to-ethernet adapter for the 625.​The question didn't mention the 625, so this was a volunteered statement. This doesn't mean it's planned for the 622, though it has USB 2.0 vs the 625's USB 1.1. I think they first have to allow for more than one connected USB device.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> USB-to-ethernet adapter for the 625.


Not to be confused with a USB to Wireless adapters. 2 totally different animals.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I just got a cheap wireless router that can be used as a bridge. Not only does it boost my wireless signal in the living room, but the 622 can be plugged directly into it. Hooray for saving $5 a month when the router cost $15 =)


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

You know something I just thought of.

If you have 2 houses with internet you could share your Dish account with your second home using a VPN. 

Things that make you go hmmmmmm.


----------

